

Ask HN: Bug: Number of comments doesn't show on all stories? - revorad

I've noticed recently that for some stories the number of comments doesn't show up. The link to comments only says "comments" instead of "n comments". Is this a known bug?
======
wglb
I saw this perhaps a month ago and emailed PG. His response was that if the
comments are not in the cache (as they will be after a restart) then it
doesn't show the number and always says "comments".

~~~
revorad
Thanks.

